# 36, expecting 5th ;) Anyone else?



## 4boys1girl

Good morning! My name is Kat. I am 36 years old and have 4 beautiful children. 3 boys and 1 "princess". My children are not small, lol. My oldest son is graduating highschool this summer he is 17yrs (soon to be 18). My second son is 14, third son is 11 and my daughter is 4.5. She will start Kindergarten in September. 

We were unexpectedly pregnant a few years ago, but had MC. I was so down after that, I realized...I DO want another. I am I nuts? lol. So, we started trying. And we tried and tried and tried. Nothing, until we gave up.

Now, here we are almost 3 years later, staring at 5 BFPs! I am super excited!! :cloud9:

But, I feel so nervous too. Not only am I afraid of another MC, but I feel old, lol. I guess afraid of increased chances of problems with being older. Does anyone else have these concerns?

I think people will think we are crazy to be starting all over again. 

I guess I just want to see if there is anyone else in similar situation or has large family and how you cope. I definitely can't wait for this pregnancy to progress and eventually meet our newest member :) 

<3 Kat


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats on your pregnancy :D I'm Anne, I'm 35 and pregnant with my 4th! I will have 4 under 8 when this little man is born :wacko: this pregnancy was a surprise but I'm really happy now! :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

maybebaby3 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy :D I'm Anne, I'm 35 and pregnant with my 4th! I will have 4 under 8 when this little man is born :wacko: this pregnancy was a surprise but I'm really happy now! :)

maybebaby ... great to hear from you. so glad there are others up for a big family :) I am from a large family (there were nine of us) so I guess it stands to reason that I have one too ;) My 4th was a surprise, took some getting used to, but i wouldn't trade her for anything! 
So glad you are happy with your fourth :) and a boy huh? awesom. When is the little guy due? congrats to you on that!!!

I am thinking my 2 oldest wont be so excited when they hear about a fifth...boys get weird about stuff like that :/

please keep in touch...it's nice to meet you :)

<3 Kat


----------



## Barbi

Congratulations Kat, welcome to our site. I'm not from a large family and this baby is my first, I am still an older first time mum at 37, but we are excitedly awaiting arrival of our little princess. Good luck with everything and do keep in touch.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Barbi said:


> Congratulations Kat, welcome to our site. I'm not from a large family and this baby is my first, I am still an older first time mum at 37, but we are excitedly awaiting arrival of our little princess. Good luck with everything and do keep in touch.

Barbi! a princess huh? how exciting :) congrats to you! When is she due?


----------



## Barbi

4boys1girl said:


> Barbi said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Kat, welcome to our site. I'm not from a large family and this baby is my first, I am still an older first time mum at 37, but we are excitedly awaiting arrival of our little princess. Good luck with everything and do keep in touch.
> 
> Barbi! a princess huh? how exciting :) congrats to you! When is she due?Click to expand...

She is due 20 September 2013.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

hi there congrats on your new baby. 
I am 35, (36 when baby born) with #8. I have 16, 12,11,10, 3 2 9 months and when baby comes I will have 16,12,11,10,3,2,1 and newborn. The first 7 are BOYS the next is a girl. So we are so excited. We (well I) have had experience with many back to back, so this is not new to me . :) My dh is not the father to the older 4, so the last 4 will be a new experience for him, and I of course ;0


----------



## 4boys1girl

Barbi...my dd birthday is the 24th :) its a nice time of year to have baby, just before the hustle and bustle of holidays ;)

mommy2lilmen...WOW!! you are a super mom. Glad to hear you are still having babies with your oldest being 16. I dont know why I feel weird about it myself :/ I mean, I am happy, but then I think, "wow, he's graduating HS. almost an adult himself". I'll get over it. 

my mother had 9, 6 boys 3 girls. I am super exciting you are havimg a girl this time. girls are different and a lot of fun. she will surely be the "little princess" with lots of big brothers to look after her. Congrats ! Are you due in September as well?


----------



## mommy2lilmen

4boys1girl said:


> mommy2lilmen...WOW!! you are a super mom. Glad to hear you are still having babies with your oldest being 16. I dont know why I feel weird about it myself :/ I mean, I am happy, but then I think, "wow, he's graduating HS. almost an adult himself". I'll get over it.
> 
> my mother had 9, 6 boys 3 girls. I am super exciting you are havimg a girl this time. girls are different and a lot of fun. she will surely be the "little princess" with lots of big brothers to look after her. Congrats ! Are you due in September as well?

Well I did feel kinda weird restarting with my husband as my 4th son was out of diapers and I was fixed. We got my tubes untied to have our next set of babies. You will be fine with another baby and one almost out of highschool :) 
I am due September 13, 2013 :) my 4th September baby


----------



## maybebaby3

4boys1girl said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy :D I'm Anne, I'm 35 and pregnant with my 4th! I will have 4 under 8 when this little man is born :wacko: this pregnancy was a surprise but I'm really happy now! :)
> 
> maybebaby ... great to hear from you. so glad there are others up for a big family :) I am from a large family (there were nine of us) so I guess it stands to reason that I have one too ;) My 4th was a surprise, took some getting used to, but i wouldn't trade her for anything!
> So glad you are happy with your fourth :) and a boy huh? awesom. When is the little guy due? congrats to you on that!!!
> 
> I am thinking my 2 oldest wont be so excited when they hear about a fifth...boys get weird about stuff like that :/
> 
> please keep in touch...it's nice to meet you :)
> 
> <3 KatClick to expand...

I'm due on 8th September :) my kids are excited tho my daughter wasn't impressed that its another boy! She says she has enough brothers :haha:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Maybebaby...boys are easier, lol. At leat I think so. Wow, lots of september babies here. I won't be due til until of December.I have 2 in february, one in july and one in september. so this should be interesting managing being full preggo during the holidays ;) It would be nice to have it before Christmas so I can home with the kids for Christmas and not worry. Hope, let just HOPe ;)


----------



## Barbi

September babies are made during Christmas/New Year period, that's why there are so many virgo babies out there. My partner is one of them, his birthday is 18 September and so with my due date being 20 September I am likely to have her around his birthday sometime, would love to have her on his birthday, wouldn't forget either of their birthdays for sure lol.:happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

This will be my 2nd September baby :haha:

I agree boys are easier. The problem I have is space as we have a small 3 bed 1 bath flat so a girl would've been easier as they would've shared 2 to a room! Oh well!


----------



## 4boys1girl

my dh is Sept 23 my dd is sept 24. on the 23rd we thought my water was leaking....went in thinking...this is it, and thy said no. that night at about 2am, my water burst!

Its ok about another boy. Looks like ur youngest is only 2? Baby can stay with you for a while and he'll still be young enough to room up with a baby girl. He probably won't be bothered by it until he's a bit older and who knows wat could happen by then :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

omg just woke up sorry i botched that last msg, lol 
I meant to say that your girl wont mind sharing with the baby. She probably won't mind until she is a teeneager, lol.


----------



## 4boys1girl

omg just woke up sorry i botched that last msg, lol 
I meant to say that your girl wont mind sharing with the baby. She probably won't mind until she is a teeneager, lol.


----------



## Barbi

4boys1girl said:


> omg just woke up sorry i botched that last msg, lol
> I meant to say that your girl wont mind sharing with the baby. She probably won't mind until she is a teeneager, lol.

That is too cute, can everyone say "baby-brains". No offense intended. :dohh:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Barbi said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> omg just woke up sorry i botched that last msg, lol
> I meant to say that your girl wont mind sharing with the baby. She probably won't mind until she is a teeneager, lol.
> 
> That is too cute, can everyone say "baby-brains". No offense intended. :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL, definitly!! I can also attribute it to having to have to pee three times last night in the middle of the night. Even when I wake, I still feel soooo tired. But thats ok...I'll take it ;)


----------



## Foxy37

hi ladies im 38 with baby number 4 but between myself and oh it will be number 7 in our little brood. Im also a grandma to my daughters beautifull babies so my kiddies are all older. Very excited as this is mine and oh first together and being older i feel so different xx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Foxy37 said:


> hi ladies im 38 with baby number 4 but between myself and oh it will be number 7 in our little brood. Im also a grandma to my daughters beautifull babies so my kiddies are all older. Very excited as this is mine and oh first together and being older i feel so different xx

welcome foxy! how are you feeling? made it through the first trimester ... congrats! I will feel so relieved when I get there. 7...wow...thats a great number. Big families are awesome. My mother had 9 (6 boys 3 girls).


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats foxy!

4boys1girl lol @ baby brain :haha: glad I'm not the only one afflicted by it :rofl:


----------



## 4boys1girl

maybebaby3 said:


> Congrats foxy!
> 
> 4boys1girl lol @ baby brain :haha: glad I'm not the only one afflicted by it :rofl:

lol, I know...right?!? It seems so soon to be having 'baby brain". But I seriously am. Today I was embroidering a name on something for someone, and not paying attention, finished the product, and realized I spelled "SOPHIA" as "SOPKIA"...oh man, what a bummer, had to re-do the whole thing ;)


----------



## bedmonds32

OMG......Iam 35 yrs old expecting my 8th child and its a GIRL!!!! MY DH and I have 7 boys TOO.I thought we were the only unique ppl w/that combo.WOW>>WOW>>WOW.Aprell,12;Mason,10;Joshua,9(just turned);Jeremiah,6;James jr,6;Demitri,4; and Jalen,1 1/2.When the baby gets here(8/29 due date) I will have 5 born in the month of Aug.


----------



## bedmonds32

mommy2lilmen said:


> hi there congrats on your new baby.
> I am 35, (36 when baby born) with #8. I have 16, 12,11,10, 3 2 9 months and when baby comes I will have 16,12,11,10,3,2,1 and newborn. The first 7 are BOYS the next is a girl. So we are so excited. We (well I) have had experience with many back to back, so this is not new to me . :) My dh is not the father to the older 4, so the last 4 will be a new experience for him, and I of course ;0

I have 7boys and 1 on the way(due 8/29),yes its a girl.so i know what your going through:thumbup:


----------



## 4boys1girl

bedmonds32 said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> hi there congrats on your new baby.
> I am 35, (36 when baby born) with #8. I have 16, 12,11,10, 3 2 9 months and when baby comes I will have 16,12,11,10,3,2,1 and newborn. The first 7 are BOYS the next is a girl. So we are so excited. We (well I) have had experience with many back to back, so this is not new to me . :) My dh is not the father to the older 4, so the last 4 will be a new experience for him, and I of course ;0
> 
> I have 7boys and 1 on the way(due 8/29),yes its a girl.so i know what your going through:thumbup:Click to expand...

WOW...congrats on getting your "princess" :) I had 3 boys before having my daughter, and what a treat she is! Girls are definitely so different from boys. I wouldn't trade her for anything, but she is "HIGH MAINTENANCE" compared to the boys. And 8 all-together...that's amazing!!! You are a great woman :) How are you feeling?


----------



## nickyb

Hiya 
Huge congrats to u :)
I'm 38 and like u I've got 3 boys and 1 girl so this is number 5 for me too 
My eldest is 16 then 13 4 and 17 months so I must be bonkers lol


----------



## JulieBoggs

Kat... Congrads!!!

I understand your concerns. I am 40 and we had a MC this past August. I was depressed and thought with my age we would not be able to have another. But in October we were pregnant again. Our son is due in July. I also have a 17 year old son, along with a 15 year old DD, 10 year old DD, and a 3 year old DD. We are excited for a boy. My son is too busy with his life starting that he seems indifferent about the baby, he is positive about it but not always on his mind. My 15 year old DD is the most excited and always wants to know what is happening. My 10 year old doesn't care for the idea and says there is enough of them. Hopefully she comes around when he gets here.
I have really high blood pressure and have been on medication since day one. I also have gestational diabetes. I take 5 insulin shots a day. But I am growing a healthy baby boy. I feel old and tired but would not change it for the world. My age plays a big factor in my medical issues, but women do it all the time. 

Congrats to you again and I hope you have a easy pregnancy. Enjoy each day.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Nickb and Julie...thanks. so great to know there are others :) Julie...your kids ages are similar to mine :) My oldest son is going to be 18 in a month, and he was mad when we told him. he is better now, but doesn't bother with the thought. my youngest, my daughter, is most excited. she thinks the baby will be hers though, like her dolls. she even thinks she will pick the name. her dolls have names like "chocolate" and "carriage" so i hate to disappoint her, but she is NOT choosing the name, lol. July is getting close, you must be pretty ready by now? I am exhausted and I have only just begun. today was 95 degrees and just the heat made me want to crawl into bed.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

bedmonds32 said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> hi there congrats on your new baby.
> I am 35, (36 when baby born) with #8. I have 16, 12,11,10, 3 2 9 months and when baby comes I will have 16,12,11,10,3,2,1 and newborn. The first 7 are BOYS the next is a girl. So we are so excited. We (well I) have had experience with many back to back, so this is not new to me . :) My dh is not the father to the older 4, so the last 4 will be a new experience for him, and I of course ;0
> 
> I have 7boys and 1 on the way(due 8/29),yes its a girl.so i know what your going through:thumbup:Click to expand...

Do you get the "were you trying for a girl, or the looks like wow omg " lol anything along those lines ? Congrats, we are only 2 weeks apart in our due dates ;) roughly I will be having Alyssa in August tho, well that's the plan


----------



## JulieBoggs

88 here today. I don't leave the central air much. LOL. I was tired my whole pregnancy. Sleeping at night is terrible. I only got a few hours and then I am wide awake. My OB says it is my body getting ready for the night feedings. Luckily on a good day I can DD to take a nap with me. Today was one of those days. DH will be home in an hour so I need to fix dinner. He has been awesome about helping when I need it. I seem to swell up just standing at the stove. The Dr and myself are worried about preeclampsia. I go 2x a week for NSTs. I just started last week and he has been non reactive. They end up watching him on an ultrasound. Tuesday I had protein in my urine, so I am anxious to see if I still do tomorrow when I go. My OB said she is going to induce me at 38 weeks, but she really doesn't think I will hold out that long. I still need a few more things before he decides to make an appearance.


----------



## mom2toomany

I am 37. I have a 16 yr old son, a 12 yr old daughter a 8 yr old son and a boy who will be 3 in Aug.! This baby was an opps. My hubby is 46 so we were not planning on any more babies. Now that I saw the 2 lines I am excited and more worried this time around. I read too much online about all the horrible things that happen after a mom is 35 and when the dad is older its not good either. I would love to stay positive that is why I looked for a forum like this... Anyway congrats to you!


----------



## 4boys1girl

mom2toomany said:


> I am 37. I have a 16 yr old son, a 12 yr old daughter a 8 yr old son and a boy who will be 3 in Aug.! This baby was an opps. My hubby is 46 so we were not planning on any more babies. Now that I saw the 2 lines I am excited and more worried this time around. I read too much online about all the horrible things that happen after a mom is 35 and when the dad is older its not good either. I would love to stay positive that is why I looked for a forum like this... Anyway congrats to you!

MOM2TOOMANY...lol, I like your screename :)
That's awesome...congrats to you :thumbup:
Your kids are spaced apart similar to mine. I can honestly say, my 4th was an "oops", but we were thrilled to get our girl ;) Another "oops" almost 3 years ago, but ended in MC :( I took that really hard. I decided to try after that. We tried and tried and tried with no luck. It consumed my life. So we stopped trying. We just decided "if it happens it happens". And now, it happened. I was pretty much in shock when I saw those 2 lines appear on that test. But still, we are thrilled to be adding our 5th :) Kinda crazy since my oldest is graduating highschool this week, lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies - very early days for me, bit dubious about coming over to this side of the board so early but...

I found out 2 days ago I am pregnant with number 5 -My DD 18, DS's 15,11 and 2 (almost 3) and thinking of going team yellow this time. We have been trying for 3 cycles and even though was devastated with the last few months of disappointment , I am now cacking it about my BFP haha -Dunno if it is an age thing or what????

Scared about what people will think tbh! Isn't that crazy?? Grown woman scared about opinions and comments from other people!!

Anyway congrats on your BFPs and hope I can keep you company on your journeys xxxx


----------



## onemorebump

am 38 and expecting 6th:) i've had 4 boys and 1 girl.feel like i'm too old for this and me kids mostly in their teens now!


----------



## onemorebump

oh and i have no idea how to tell anyone!am worried about family and friends,my kids will be fine and partner is loving it as well as being nervous,i just really want first 3 months over with,am due in march too


----------



## 4boys1girl

welcome onemorebump...and congrats!! thats awesome news :) we were nervous about telling people too, nervous about reactions, but everyone seems fine with it. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi onemorebump - my hubby is delighted and I think kids will be too lol and I suppose everyone else will just have to get on with it - haha am expecting some really surprised looks though, and probably disapproving ones from some. But I am loving it.

Congrats to you xxx


----------



## CosMayah

Me, too. 36 and expecting my 5th. My youngest is 9 and my oldest is about to turn 17, Geez! But, this pregnancy is a wee bit different. I was in a less than super fabulous relationship for 10 years with my first 4 and just kept getting preggers the minute I stopped bf'ding. This time around my perfectly, ideal husband and I came to the conclusion in Dec.'12 that it's time to have 'our' baby. We have been married for four years and we are just so over the top joy-filled. Glad to see such a wave of the perfect age (35+) having babies:))


----------



## ALISON69

I am 44 and this is number 6, I already have 1 boy 24 years and 4 girls 22, 20, 12 and 5. 

And this little was a oops


----------



## 4boys1girl

Welcome CosMayah and Alison! So exciting for you both. Do you know what the gender is?


----------



## ALISON69

4boys1girl said:


> Welcome CosMayah and Alison! So exciting for you both. Do you know what the gender is?

no not yet, will hopefully be finding out Aug 15th..


----------

